# new gto needs more power plz help



## wes93moon (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi I just got a 2006 gto blue and I'm coming into some money about 1500$ what should I do mods wise everything is stock except magnaflow exhaust and it doesn't matter if its street legal I don't have marta or emissions thanks


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

cam, midpipes and tune if you want some real power. This will be the best bang for your buck. It will run you a over $1500 with the install and tune probably closer to $2000 all together. But it will be more worth it than spending $1500 on a set of headers and a hot air intake you might get 20hp out of. Unless you are doing the installs yourself $1500 does not get you too much with this car.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Why are you posting the same question twice within two days? You can simply bump your question by typing "bump" in the quick reply box.


----------

